# Loose cannon



## Reef Archer

Sara bună.

Cunoașteți domniile voastre un echivalent în l. română pentru _loose cannon_?
Mai toate sinonimele englezești oferite de dicționare îmi par nepotrivite; în capul meu, desemnează _o persoană țăcănită, __slobodă la gură, care trece dintr-un bucluc în altul și produce tot felul de pagube din cauza iresponsabilității sale - dar e, totuși, delicios de simpatică_.

Are vreun nume o asemenea tipologie?


----------



## Allegorie

O persoana necontrolabila, incurca-lume, nu exista nici o nuanta pozitiva din pacate in expresia _loose cannon _dar daca tie iti inspira simpatie inseamna ca probabil esti in cautare de experiente palpitante. -


----------



## Reef Archer

Allegorie said:


> [...] daca tie iti inspira simpatie inseamna ca probabil esti in cautare de experiente palpitante. -




Întotdeauna! De ce nu?

Trebuie să aibă conotații simpatice, nu se poate altfel.
Văd că italienii spun *mina vagante* / _*mine vaganti*_ (mine dintr-alea marine/navale/de război) unor astfel de *dezastre pe roți*, *dezastre ambulante*. Mi se pare cam prea drastic, totuși.


----------



## Allegorie

Am găsit ceva pe net despre originea expresiei "loose cannon". 
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/loose-cannon.html

Expresiile nu sunt întotdeauna logice sau cel puţin nu au aceleaşi conotaţii azi în comparaţie cu perioada istorica din care provin. Se întâmplă ca sa aibă chiar şi sensuri opuse în funcţie de generaţie.  Nu am un exemplu pentru limba romana dar am unul ptr limba daneza. Bjørnetjeneste (bjørne + tjeneste = urs + serviciu), ca sens primar înseamnă deserviciu, defavoare, cu alte cuvinte poarta o aura negativa, insa pentru vorbitorii tineri de limba daneza înseamnă exact opusul, adică un mare serviciu, o mare favoare. Perceptia generala despre "urs" s-a schimbat in timp si ursul a devenit din duşman, prieten - Interesant nu?


----------



## Reef Archer

DA!
Înțelesurile astea „retorice”, _sensurile ironice_ - astea-mi par și mie interesante 

Linkul l-am inserat și io pentru a indica originea expresiei.
Cred că mi-am găsit și răspunsul: „dezastru ambulant”; are deja o bună circulație în l. română.


----------



## Allegorie

Da, eu o alegere buna. Suna bine. Limba este o parte importanta din cultura romana, din păcate nu toată lumea se străduieşte atât de mult doar ptr un singur cuvânt sau expresie. -
Sa ai o zi minunata!


----------



## Reef Archer

O zi minunată tuturor!

Uite, nu cred că-i întocmai off-topic: mi-a stârnit curiozitatea filmul italian cu titlu omonim; sunt pe la jumătate și deja l-am poziționat sus de tot în topul meu personal. E unul din filmele alea... „frumoase” și care te determină să te gândești îndelung la multe lucruri.
Poreclesc ei „loose cannon” pe unul dintre personaje (bunica), evident, sugerând conotații negative („e dusă cu pluta” etc.). Prevăd totuși că finalul va revela faptul că un „loose cannon” distruge tipare de gândire vechi, îți strică obiceiuri proaste și astfel, deși tulbură inițial apele, efectul unui „loose cannon” e acela de limpezire.
Un fel de Śiva, așadar: distrugere cu scopul recreării.


----------



## farscape

Asta ar fi fost o discuţie mişto pe forumul de engleză. Pe aici prin "zonă" nu prea am întâlnit expresia _loose cannon_  decât prin presă şi filme: expresia este prea dură aproape sinonimă cu  descreierat, iresponsabil care nu... dă bine într-o conversaţie  civilizată.


Later,


----------

